# Hey!!! Diva's in the house...



## JamericanDiva (Sep 13, 2005)

So glad to be here. Must give kudos to the admin of this site... so organized! Looking forward to reading posts and contributing as well!


----------



## user2 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi JamaicanDiva and welcome to Specktra!

I'm sure you'll have fun here!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2005)

hmmm jamerican huh! i'm jamaican too!!! welcome to specktra!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hi JamaicanDiva and welcome to Specktra!

I'm sure you'll have fun here!_

 
Thanks, Girl!!!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_hmmm jamerican huh! i'm jamaican too!!! welcome to specktra!_

 
JunePlum!!! Mi si yuh picture 'pon mac_sistahs! Mi tink to mi self... she look like a yawdie!!!! We've got distinct features! Glad to have a new "combolo!"


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2005)

laawddd jeezas an she can rite patois too!  heeeeyyyy giirrrrllll!  what's your name on lj? must look out for you now!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_laawddd jeezas an she can rite patois too!  heeeeyyyy giirrrrllll!  what's your name on lj? must look out for you now!_

 
Si mi yah!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2005)

i just sent u a pm girl! LOVE IT!!! mi can chat bad now! ha ha ha ha


----------



## Shawna (Sep 13, 2005)

I was going to welcome you to Specktra, but I see you've already fit right in.


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i just sent u a pm girl! LOVE IT!!! mi can chat bad now! ha ha ha ha_

 
Blo' wow!!!!!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I was going to welcome you to Specktra, but I see you've already fit right in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll take all the welcomes I can get!!!!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamericanDiva* 
_I'll take all the welcomes I can get!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like you already!  Can't wait to see your posts.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 13, 2005)

hey there! See you have already made a friend on specktra! lol welcome


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks so much for making me feel so welcome, Everyone!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Jamerican Diva!! Im sure you'll enjoy  it here!! *puts on the dancehall*


----------

